# Espinaza del Diablo - Bosque de la Primavera



## Flankerdog (Jun 26, 2007)

Que Paso??!!

Subi al torre uno el sabado y en la bajada tope con varios bardas que instalaron en el camonio. Que hicieron, PORQUE?!

Alguien save que onda? Es una bajada con el flujo bien divertido, y lo toparon?

Chin...

:madman:


----------



## apadilla (Dec 13, 2005)

No puede ser, era la parte divertida de la Torre 1, tengo cerca de un mes que no voy a la uno solo a la dos, pero habra que esperar si alguien mas aqui en el forum sabe algo, que mal detalle.:madman:


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

¿Bardas? ¿Así como tal, bardas con ladrillo, cemento y toda la cosa? ¿O meros alambrados? Como quiera que sea, es triste para el MTB, esa bajada es un clásico de La Primavera.

Lamentablemente debemos recordar que la mayoría del territorio que comprende el Bosque es de propiedad privada ó ejidal, por lo que los dueños pueden poner bardas y alambrados en el momento que quieran. Sad but true... =(


----------



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

*Mural*

La ultima vez que baje por el espinazo fue a finales de nov y no vi nada raro, despues de leer este post me puse a buscar informacion y el domingo pasado salio un articulo en el mural. Es cierto, hay mayas  , aca les dejo el link directo de mural http://www.mural.com/comunidad/articulo/568/1134859/

y para los que no tiene acceso , el mismo articulo integro con todo y fotos en el blog de camara rodante

http://camararodante.blogspot.com/2010/12/acusan-invasion-de-rutas-ciclistas.html

Por cierto ya pagaron su credencial de ingreso a la primavera?

saludos,


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Desgraciadamente si es verdad.

Yo subí la Torre 1, por ultima vez, el domingo 5 de Diciembre, bajé por el espinazo del diablo y estuvó super divertido 100 % rodable y muy tecnico. Ese día no habia nada raro, salvo una plaga de langostas increible (miles y miles de chapulines voladores que hacian una nube por el single track al ir rodando.)

Al siguiente domingo el 12 de Diciembre, subí a la torre 2 y al terminar en el estacionamiento de postes escuche algunos ciclistas comentanto algo acerca de unas mallas, pero no lo tome en cuenta hasta que vi este post de Flankerdog, comencé a atar cabos.

Y el domingo pasado fuimos a checarlo con nuestros propios ojos.

Es una lastima y me temó lo peor, que esto es un truco para alejar a los ciclistas y curiosos porque ya han de tener planes de fraccionar y/o vender terrenos en esa parte del bosque. Porque recuerdo hace algunos años asi empezaron a rociar clavos y tachuelas en los singletracks para subir a la Torre 1 alrededor de autodromo, y despues fue cuando empezo la construccion del fraccionamiento residencial.

En fin, todo sea por el "progreso" de la humanidad . . .


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Lástima lo que está sucediendo con el Bosque de La Primavera, no solo por las limitaciones que impone a la práctica del ciclismo de montaña sino por la intervención humana en general en detrimento del mismo bosque.

Creo que esto forma parte de algo que se menciona en un artículo de Denisse Dresser que leí hace un par de días en internet, y que se titula "Colapso Moral", relacionado con la muy jodida situación social, política, económica y de (in)seguridad que vive actualmente nuestro México lindo y querido. ¿Cómo se relaciona esto con las vallas que hay en el Espinazo del Diablo? Veamos:

1) Los propietarios de los terrenos que pertenecen a un área de protección natural, no dan un cacahuate por la mencionada área. Imprimen el reglamento y se limpian la cola con él.

2) El gobierno no hace nada por hacer respetar las áreas naturales, ni tampoco por conservarlas. Al contrario, por una lana a cambio, permiten fraccionamientos como si nada.

3) Los ciudadanos no hacemos nada por las áreas naturales; cero conservación, cero cultura, invadimos terrenos privados (¿quién no se ha brincado más de una cerca con todo y bici?), tiramos basura, no queremos cooperar con las cuotas, etc., etc.

A nadie le importa. Nadie tenemos la moral suficiente ni los d'esos bien puestos como para defender los intereses de la mayoría. No queremos ni sabemos cómo organizarnos y ponernos de acuerdo entre todos.

Bienvenidos a México, lugar donde TODO es posible. Literalmente.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Fotos Historicas*

Sin querer queriendo tomé estas fotos de la bajada del espinazo de diablo el último fin de semana que se pudo rodar, antes de la colocacion de las mallas que bloquan el paso de ciclistas.

Son fotos que pasaran a la historia y de un valor incalculable, porque ya nunca mas se podrá recorrer esta clasiquisima ruta del bosque de la primavera :madman:

Las tomé porque al bajar me encontré con una plaga de langostas de miles y miles que cubrian buena parte de la bajada, como 15 minutos rodando bajo el aleteo y sumbido de las mismas, una experiencia maravillosa que nunca en la vida me habia tocado. 
Pareceria que la NATURALEZA temia una terrible PROFECIA MALEVOLA que ocurriria muy pronto:eekster:

























:incazzato: :nonod: :yikes:

Saudos
Dr Foes


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

*estuve por ahi este sabado 25*

solo que traia el freno de mano puesto


----------



## gdlals (Mar 3, 2008)

*Que triste*

Que triste el 'progreso' en el bosque. Me da mucha pena a ver que el bosque primavera es perdiendo uno de los clásicos..... Ojala que cuando regreso a GDL existen otras rutas sin las manchas de desarrollo......


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Blatido "No queremos ni sabemos cómo organizarnos y ponernos de acuerdo entre todos"

Creo que diste en el clavo, mi estimado blatido, en nuestra cultura mexicana y en general en todos los latinos, NO creemos en que la union hace la fuerza y todo lo queremos resolver con esfuerzos individualistas, que al no lograr mucho, nos desanimamos al poco tiempo y terminamos por no hacer nada. Y todavia peor criticando a los otros que estan intentando lo mismo.

Creo que cuando aprendamos a escuchar a los demas, a ponernos de acuerdo, a organizarnos y a JALAR PAREJO, será cuando Mexico cambie.

Si alguien tiene alguna idea o iniciativa, seria bueno que la comparta, a ver si algo sucede.

Saludos 
DrFoes


----------



## Flankerdog (Jun 26, 2007)

Lastima...

El Martes pasado rodamos al singletrack del Brujo saliendo de las toboganes (que es una bajada pero super rapido y flowy, chidotote :thumbsup: ) y tambien etsabada bloqueado. Si se puede entrar, pero hasta cuando?

Una lastima verdadera. El Bosque es un regalo especial. Yo apena tengo dos mesa aqui en GDL y estoy bien impresionado. Gran cambio del desierto. Ahora estoy preocupado. Me dicen que esto tiene historia. Me dicen que van cerrando el Bosque poco a poco.

No puede ser...


----------

